# 1966 GTO - original alternator???



## thegangler (Mar 6, 2010)

Goat isn't charging the battery anymore so i decided to take off the alt and get it tested. I think it might be the original alt - I can't find any identifying info on it but "Delco-Remy" stamped on it. My question is should I bother with it or just get a new alternator?? Thanks in advance! 

Chris


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

should have a part # stamped on it .


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Could be the alt or the voltage regulator. You can have your alt rebuilt to keep the original case, and if you replace the voltage regulator, be sure to get the better quality one, don't get the cheap one.


----------

